# Good all mountain bindings?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

LX's aren't all mountain, they're low end.

Look at K2 Formulas, Ride SPis, Flow NXT-AT, Flux SF45's, Forum Shakas.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I'd also add Rome Targas and Union Forces to the mix.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Love my K2 cinch CTX...fast entry and very stiff.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd say check out the Union Force SL and the Flux SF45. Really good responsive bindings. 

If you're real serious and have some money to spend look into the Union Force MC and the Flux DMCC...But those are about as good as you get and you prob don't need them.


----------



## tdg1x07 (Sep 26, 2010)

imma get some k2s i think. They seem fine. I was gonna get some wen i got my ex's. Guess ill have to study up.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

K2 Auto Uprise is a good all-mountain binding. Not as stiff as the likes of Targas, but mid-stiff so it's a versatile binding. Takes a little extra time to fine-tune the fit, but worth it in my opinion. 

K2 Uprise Mens Snowboard Bindings 2011


----------

